# Dark Raven Manor '07



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I have been absent for a few weeks working on setting up and running my haunt. I wanted to share some pictures from this season for anyone interested.
New projects this year included new cemetery stones, a 12' long pit and a haunted elevator.
I hope everyone had a successful and fun season!

Dark Raven 07 pictures by Brckee1 - Photobucket


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

AWESOME!!! I LOVE the ghost girl...that's creepy!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Most excellent! Wish I could have seen it in person.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow! That is incredible. I wish I could have seen it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW, is that something you set up every year or is a building you use? You did an excellent job. I love the man in the kitchen, is that a mask? GREAT job.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looks like alot of fun


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

wow great stuff! you really worked well with the theme... great job


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone!
the ghost girl is part of a PG scene. The kitchen props are Unit-70 props. A zombie head on the animated prop, a flatbacked prop sitting against the wall, also from unit-70, the skeleton at the table is a scareparts prop that I bought unfinished and painted/corpsed myself.

I set up and dismantle my haunt each year. I really would love to be able to keep it up. I could do so much more that way.


----------

